# Fünen im August



## Tisie (2. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre Mitte August für zwei Wochen mit meiner Familie (Frau und Tochter) nach Fünen (Vejlby Fed). Der Zeitpunkt ist zum angeln sicher alles andere als optimal, aber ich werde es natürlich trotzdem probieren. Ich möchte bevorzugt mit der Fliegenrute (aber auch Spinnrute) auf Meerforelle und Dorsch angeln, hauptsächlich von der Küste, aber evtl. auch mal vom kleinen Boot aus.

Auf MeeFos werde ich wohl am besten abends/nachts an der Oberfläche fischen, oder?! Welche Fliegenmuster und Blinker/Wobbler sollte ich dabei haben? Gerade bez. der Spinnköder habe ich gar keine Ahnung und bräuchte ein paar Anhaltspunkte bez. Größe, Gewicht und Farbe.

Auf Dorsch möchte ich es evtl. auch mit Gummifisch probieren, da ich damit ganz gut umgehen kann und mir bez. der Hängergefahr Vorteile gegenüber Blinker/Wobbler verspreche. Ich hatte an 10cm Attractors (Größe E) gedacht, paßt das? Welche Farben und Bleikopf-Gewichte sollte ich für die Ufer- und Bootsangelei mitnehmen? Machen spezielle Krabbenimitate Sinn? Wo lohnt es sich vom Ufer aus mit der Fliege auf Dorsch zu fischen? Wie tief muß man runter (Sinkschnur?) und welche Fliegen haben sich bewährt? Was sind die besten Beißzeiten für Dorsch?

Bez. guter Stellen habe ich mich schon etwas informiert (Die 100 besten MeeFo-Plätze und der Angelführer von der Rapsbande). Am kleinen Belt soll ja auch im Sommer immer was gehen ... wo habt Ihr schon gut gefangen?

Besten Dank im voraus und viele Grüße aus Berlin, Matthias


----------



## Broder (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Moin,
ich war schon ein paarmal auf Fyn aber der Name Vejlby Fed sagt mir absolut garnichts - naja vielleicht bin ich auchnicht so der Fynexperte mit dem Monat August hast Du aber wirklich die Arschkarte gezogen was angeln angeht mein Lieber - ich drücke Dir ganz heftig die Daumen  #d


----------



## goeddoek (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Moin !


Ist Vejlby Fed nicht das Ferienhausgebiet in der Baring Bucht im Osten von Fyn ?

Ich war ein paar Mal etwas weiter südlich - allerdings im Frühjahr oder Herbst.

Wie Broder schon schreibt ist der August ja nicht gerade der klassische Angelmonat auf Mefo etc.

Trotzdem - Versuch macht kluch  :q 

Abends versuchen.Evtl. mal nach Middelfart oder Strib.


----------



## Tisie (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Moin,


			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Vejlby Fed nicht das Ferienhausgebiet in der Baring Bucht im Osten von Fyn ?


nee, eher im Nordwesten.



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Broder schon schreibt ist der August ja nicht gerade der klassische Angelmonat auf Mefo etc.


Das ist mir klar, aber beim Sommerurlaub muß man eben Kompromisse machen 



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Abends versuchen.Evtl. mal nach Middelfart oder Strib.


Gerade diese Ecken mit Strömung und tiefem Wasser dicht unter Land sollen auch im Sommer gar nicht schlecht sein. Ich hatte ja gehofft, daß da der ein oder andere schonmal gefischt hat und über Erfahrungen berichten kann?!  |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

RICHTIG Vejlby Fed liegt ebenso wie die Baaring vig im WESTEN, nicht im Osten |uhoh: 

In Middelfahrt und Strib habe ich schon geangelt.Jedoch nie im August.Einen Versuch ist's immer wert.
Wobei Du im August sicherlich ziemlich mobil sein musst.
Ich mache das immer so, daß ich, wenn sich nach 2h nichts getan hat, den Standort wechsel.

Wenn Du andere Infos benötigst, bitte kurz erklären, was genau Du wissen willst.Generelle Infos gebe ich Dir gerne, Infos zum Angeln im August speziell habe ich leider nicht für Dich.


----------



## Tisie (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Genauer würde mich interessieren, welche Stellen um Middelfahrt und Strib besonders gut zum Spinn- und Fliegenfischen geeignet sind. Wo ist es besonders strukturreich, tief und viel Strömung? Welche Köder haben sich dort bewährt? Wie schwer muß man vom Ufer fischen (Ködergewicht für Spinnrute bzw. Schnurtyp für Fliegenrute)? Fragen über Fragen ... ich möchte nur ein paar Anhaltspunkte haben, was ich gerätemäßig dabei haben sollte.

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Am einfachsten zum Spinnfischen ist die Strecke direkt in Strib am Leuchtturm, hier fängst du fast immer was. Wegen der starken Strömung und der großen Gewässertiefe brauchst du aber schwere kompakte Blinker, ich habe hier vom Ufer auch schon mit kleinen Pilkern gefischt, wenn die Strömung extrem war.
In Middelfahrt interessant sind die Strecken bei der Badeanstalt (Söbad), allerdings muss man hier auf die Taucher Rücksicht nehmen und südlich von Gals Klint. Bis zur Strömungskante muss man an diesen Stellen allerdings ein Stück werfen, am Leuchtturm in Strib verläuft sie direkt am Ufer.


----------



## Tisie (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Lachsbesieger 

wie schwer müssen denn die Blinker bzw. Pilker an den Stellen mit starker Strömung sein? Haben die Fische (insb. Dorsch und MeeFo) dort bestimmte Vorlieben (Nord- oder Südstrom, Köderfarbe, ...)?

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Generelle Aussagen über die Gewichte kann ich nicht machen, es hängt eben stark von den Strömungsverhältnissen ab. Tagsüber musst du - zumindest beim Dorschangeln - auf jeden Fall den Gewässergrund erreichen, d. h. Wurfgewichte ab 25 g bis 40 g. Abends und beim Meerforellenangeln halten sich die Fische häufig im Mittelwasser oder auch oberflächennah auf, dann reichen auch kleinere Modelle. Ich habe am besten bei Nordstrom gefangen, interessant sind aber auch die Phasen, in denen die Strömung dreht.
Teilweise finden sich auch die Dorsche an der Oberfläche ein, ich habe es in Strib häufiger erlebt, dass das Wasser regelrecht brodelte - ein einmaliges Schauspiel (sonst ist diese Strecke nichts fürs Auge, weil man leider direkt auf den gegenüberliegenden Ammoniakhafen von Fredericia schaut).


----------



## Tisie (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Oha, 40g sind schon ordentlich Gewicht für die Spinnrute ... na ich werde mal ein paar "Dorschbomben" für meine Gummis einpacken 

Fängt man dort auch mal 'n ordentlichen Dorsch vom Ufer aus oder ist hauptsächlich der Kindergarten vertreten?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Vielen Dank für den Tip! Erreicht man von der Sandbank aus tieferes Wasser? Welche Fliegenmuster waren erfolgreich? Hornhechte im Oktober? Ist ja interessant ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest es unbedingt mit der Fliegenrute bei Baaring Vig probieren. Bei normalem Wasserstand kann man ca. 60-70 m in die Ostsee gehen, dort erreicht man dann eine Sandbank von der aus man sehr gut fischen kann. Leogrund und wenig hänger. Im Oktober letztes Jahr hatten wir dort MeFo und Hornfisch gefangen.
> 
> Die Stelle am Leuchtturm in Strib muss man gesehen haben....ist schon ne harte Stömung. Wir konnten letztes Jahr im Oktober nur mini- Dorsche fangen.



Richtig - die Baaring vig ist gar nicht "boring" hatte es dort mal mit sehr leichten Blinkern versucht, lief ganz gut.

Wenn Du es da mit der Fliegenrute versuchen willst, kann Dir vielleicht auch Ripley Davenport weiterhelfen.Der hat sonst auch mal was für die fünische Seite www.seatrout.dk geschrieben.

Den hatte ich letztes Jahr mal wegen der Angelei auf Fünen generell angeschrieben - ist ein ganz netter  #6 

Oder unter 'presterno@mail.com'


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo,
wenn du im Sommer in Nordostfyn bist, fahre nach Gabet. Das ist der Auslauf vom Odensefjord. Dort kannst du auf dem Ostufer eine sehr tiefe Rinne anwerfen und gute Fische erreichen. Kontrolliere aber oft die Schnur. Es geht dort steil nach unten und man bekommt Scheuerstellen oft 20m vor dem Köder!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Im lillebelt kannst du das ganze jahr dorsche fangen, da dort einige dorsch stämme ihre feste wohnanschrift haben und nie auswärts urlaub machen#6 .

auf der fünen seite unter der alten eisenbahnbrücke ist eine strukturreiche stelle. da geht es steil runter, rechts in richtúng middelfart hast du 40 meter. unter der brücke wirds flacher und linker hand dreht das wasser in die belt mitte ( bei nordstrom!) dort erstreckt sich ufernah eine untiefe von nur 8 - 12 meter. und das alles in WURFWEITE vom platz unter der brücke aus!!
wenn du noch nicht da warst: der platz ist die schmalste stelle der ges. ostsee und die strömung ist manchmal irre schnell! auf regelmäßigen wechsel der fließrichtung mit der tide kannst du manchmal lange warten. wir hatten mal 6 tage rund um die uhr nur nordstrom!!! 
an der sagenumwobenen stelle bei strib haben wir auch schon geangelt. 300 gramm bleie schwimmen da so weg, hänger ohne ende und nicht ein biss...
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Robert,
am Leuchtturm Strib sollte man auch seine Brandungsruten weg lassen. Das bringt wirklich nichts. 300m weiter nach Norden laufen, da klappts auch. In der Ecke gibts auch immer wieder Köhler.
Strib ist natürlich für jemanden, der in Nordostfyn Urlaubt, genauso weit wie von dort nach Langeland! 
Am Leuchtturm würde ich auch immer den Blinker benutzen. Dabei sollte man den nicht einfach einkurbeln, sondern auswerfen, fühlung aufnehmen und führen. Dabei kann man durchaus auch mal etwas Schnur einspinnen - aber eben seeeeehr langsam. Sonst gehts einem wie dir mir den Naturködern.


----------



## Tisie (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Moin Dolfin,


			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ecke gibts auch immer wieder Köhler.


Fängt man die auch vom Ufer aus? Aber sicher nur kleine Fische, oder?!



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Strib ist natürlich für jemanden, der in Nordostfyn Urlaubt, genauso weit wie von dort nach Langeland!


Wie gesagt, wir sind im Nordwesten von Fünen (Vejlby Fed), also alles gut erreichbar.



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Am Leuchtturm würde ich auch immer den Blinker benutzen. Dabei sollte man den nicht einfach einkurbeln, sondern auswerfen, fühlung aufnehmen und führen. Dabei kann man durchaus auch mal etwas Schnur einspinnen - aber eben seeeeehr langsam.


Gerade wegen der Strömung und Hängergefahr werde ich es mal mit Gummifischen versuchen. Das sollte eigentlich gut klappen ... welche Köderfarben laufen dort im Sommer besonders gut?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Enno (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Tisie, in Strieb ist nicht immer so ne extreme Strömung. Ich habe auch immer besser gefangen, wenn es nicht so zog.
An der Denkmalkanone nördlich vom Leuchtturm gehts auch immer gut. 15g TOBY rauspfeffern und absinken lassen. Die Doraschbisse kommen  irgendwann kurz vor dem Grund in 15m. 
An Fliegen würde ich abends immer was dunkles nehmen. Woolybugger oder so. An sich is das egal,. Hauptsache dunkel und nicht schnell sinkend. Werfen und auch absinken lassen, langsam einstrippen. Bei hellen Nächten ruhig mal ne schwarze ZIgarre probieren. Bei finsteren Nächten probier mal eine helle Oberflächenfliege.
Da müsste was gehn. Und Augen und Ohren auf. Oft steigen die Trutten und man kann sie rauben sehen. Dann ists nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis sie beißt.
Viel Erfolg auf Fyn
Enno aus Harrislee


----------



## Tisie (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Enno,

vielen Dank für Deine Tips! Erreicht man dort vom Ufer wirklich 15m Wassertiefe? Ist ja beachtlich! Mit den Fliegen hatte ich mir das in etwa schon so gedacht, aber mit der Bestätigung von einem "Nordmann" fischt man natürlich mit viel mehr Vertrauen 

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, Matthias


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

....es gibt stellen am lillebelt, da erreichst du mit der fliegenrute auch 35 meter tiefe! das macht ja das ganze gewässer aus. dort findest du die tiefste und die schmalste stelle der gesamten ostsee!!! 

ich wollte ende des monats noch mal für zwei tage hin, meldungen über aktuelle fänge wären nett.
gruß robert#h


----------



## Enno (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hi Tisie, schau doch mal in dein -Private Nachrichten- fach


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Robert,





			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> ....es gibt stellen am lillebelt, da erreichst du mit der fliegenrute auch 35 meter tiefe!


in 35m mit der Fliege fischen? Wie geht das denn? Mit 'ner 18300grain Schnur?  |kopfkrat ... kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen, daß man mit der Fliege so weit runter kommt und dann noch kontrolliert fischen kann. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu   

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Das hast du falsch verstanden.. die frage war doch, wo man vom ufer aus tiefes wasser erreichen kann. vom fliegenfischen hab ich doch keine ahnung!|rolleyes  

die stelle ist westlich der alten eisenbahnbrücke zwischen pfadfinderheim und den strommasten. dort ist ein schmaler sandstrand. mit dem boot sind wir höchstens 20 meter vom ufer entfernt vorbeigedriftet und das lot hat noch über 30 meter angezeigt.|uhoh: 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hi Robert,

ach so hast Du das gemeint, alles klar 

Und was habt Ihr dort gefangen? Auf welche Köder?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hab den lillebelt seit oktober 2003 für mich entdeckt und war bis jetzt 6 mal dort.

im schnitt 17 maßige dorsche pro tag und 98% auf den vibra zock in 100 gramm!
die fischgröße schwankt erheblich. manche tage ist einer von 4 maßig, aber auch manchmal 4 von 5... bis 9 fpund war möglich. nur der märz diesen jahres war ein reinfall, wassertemp 1 grad,- ganz schlecht gefangen!
gruß robert#h


----------



## largemouth bass (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hi,
mein Tip für den Belt sind 12,5cm Gummifische mit hellgrünem Rücken und perlmutt Bauch, den Bauch leicht wegschneiden. Twisterköpfe 40-80g. Solltest Du GPS-Jünger sein und vom Boot angeln wollen, sag Bescheid und ich geb Dir ein paar Daten.
Gruß, Mak


----------



## Tisie (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Mak,





			
				largemouth bass schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mein Tip für den Belt sind 12,5cm Gummifische mit hellgrünem Rücken und perlmutt Bauch, den Bauch leicht wegschneiden. Twisterköpfe 40-80g. Solltest Du GPS-Jünger sein und vom Boot angeln wollen, sag Bescheid und ich geb Dir ein paar Daten.
> Gruß, Mak


vielen Dank für die Tips! Boot, Echolot und GPS habe ich leider nicht am Start, aber vielleicht kann man das ja ausleihen?! Für Dorsche vom Ufer aus dachte ich an 10cm Gummifische (PB Attractor Größe E) und Köpfe bis 35g ... farbmäßig müßte es nach Deiner Beschreibung etwa in die Richtung gehen:







Paßt doch, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Tisie

Ich fahre mache fast jedes Jahr mit meiner Familie Urlaub auf Nordfyn(Skastrup Strand).
Ich hab dazu hauch mal was ins Magazin geschrieben -> KLICK <-
Die Strände in der Baering Vig sind ellenlang, wie schon beschrieben kannst du auf die Zweite Sandbank direkt an die Krautbank waten. In diesem Krautgürtel jagen immer Meerforellen. Abends kannst du sie oft springen sehen. Da die Stelle direkt zum offenen Kattegat liegt ist es ein idealer Sommerplatz. Fische in der Dämmerung kleine Shrimpmuster und so bald es Dunkel wird die Fyn Cigar oder andere Oberflächenmuster die richtig Ramba Zamba machen. Man kann diese Sandbank Kilometerweit entlangwaten, wenn du nach dem dänischen Konzept "One Step one Cast" fischt so geht das am besten. Blinker & Wobbler max 20g Blau und Grüntöne, die Dänen fischen im Sommer auch gern kleine Spinner an Ultralightspinnruten.
Sehr Gute Tips und aktuelle Fliegenmuster und Blinker im Überfluss erhälst du im Angelshop "Go Fishing" in Odense, dort gibt es auch ein super Spielparadies fals du Kinder hast...nennt sich "Die Löwenhöhle".

Der Dorschbestand um Fünen ist stark gefährdet und es wird von allen Seiten abgeraten auf Dorsch zu fischen. Durch die stark frequentierte Netzfischerei ist die Durchschnittsgröße sehr gering. Wenn du es doch probieren möchtest gehe nach Strip oder zum Gals Klint. Montiere tagsüber einen kleinen Zocker 25-35g und feuere ihn mitten in die Rinne(je weiter umso besser). An gespannter Schnur absinken lassen und wenn unten angekommen mit ruckartigen bewegungen wieder einholen. Meisst hängt nach wenigen  Metern Fisch am Haken. Jetzt muss man die meisst untermaßigen Fische unter großem Kraftaufwand und total schnell an die Oberfläche pumpen um nicht an der Kante und den Aalkrautfeldern hängen zu bleiben, geht der Fisch dort hinein kannst du meistens nur noch abreissen, zwar ein erfolgreiches aber kein schönes Angeln. Da geht es mit der Fliegenrute besser...die Fische kommen Abends in Knietiefes Wasser, sobald es dunkel ist montiere einen schwarzen Wooly Bugger an einem Intermediate Leader und lasse ihn einfach nur treiben, ab und zu ein kurzer Strip und fertig. Damit kannst du die Spinnfischer links und Rechts zur Weissglut bringen wirst sehen das klappt gut. Aber wie gesagt du fängst kaum Fische zum mitnehmen.
Mein persönlicher Tipp: Konzentriere Dich auf die Meerforellenfischerei die ist nähmlich so gut wie nirgendwo anders.

Linktipp: Sommerfliegen 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Ich habe in den letzten drei jahren festgestellt, das die fischerei mit stellnetzen fast auf null zurückgefahren wurde.. kleine dorsch gibts massig und im tieferen wasser ab 30 - 60 meter auch reichlich große.  

im oktober 2003 war der lillebelt um middelfart noch zugestellt mit netzen, das habe ich bis heute noch nicht wieder gesehen.. hab ein paar mal beobachten können, wie die netze eingeholt wurden. da hatte ich mit der angel mehr erfolg, denke ich|kopfkrat ..
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Mathias,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Tips, das hilft mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Auch Dein Bericht auf anglerpraxis.de hat mir sehr gut gefallen und verstärkt die Vorfreude auf den Urlaub  |rolleyes 


			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr Gute Tips und aktuelle Fliegenmuster und Blinker im Überfluss erhälst du im Angelshop "Go Fishing" in Odense, dort gibt es auch ein super Spielparadies fals du Kinder hast...nennt sich "Die Löwenhöhle".


Das mit dem Spielparadies ist ja super, das kann meine Tochter ausgiebig erkunden, während ich den Laden leerkaufe  ... wie sind denn die Preise bei GoFishing? Lohnt es sich, fängige Blinker dort zu kaufen oder sollte ich mich günstig zu Hause eindecken? Ich dachte an so etwas:












Das mit dem Ultraleichtspinnfischen interessiert mich auch, welche Spinner (Größe, Farbe) verwenden die Dänen? Kleine Blinker (5-10g) und Gummifische (5-7cm) müßten ja eigentlich auch funktionieren?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo (fast) Namensvetter 

Der Möre Silda ist ein Klassiker...auch auf Fyn
Damit geht eigentlich immer was.
Für die Dämmerung bzw. die Nacht würde ich allerdings dunkle Kompakte Köder verwenden. Meerforellen haben wie fast alle Räuber nach vorn und nach oben gerichtete Augen. Da zeichnet sich eine dunkle Silouette gut ab. Mit flach laufenden Ködern habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich schwöre auf den 20g Gladsax Fiske in schwarz oder Schwarz/kupfer.
Tagsüber fische ich den auch aber dann in Blau/silber oder Grün/silber. 
Gummifische fangen eher selten Meerforellen, warum weiss ich auch nicht, hab es aber auch noch nie probiert.

Ich kann dir zur Vorbereitung sehr empfehlen dieses Buch zu bestellen. Hervorragende Beschreibung der Anfahrtswege, Schongebiete etc. auch Luftbilder sind drinn.
Zusätzlich Unbedingt gleich das kostenlose Prospekt "Meerforelle Fünen" mitbestellen(geht auch ohne den Angelführer). Sehr schön geschrieben und viele Info´s zu den Methoden in den Verschiedenen Jahreszeiten.
http://www.fyn.dk/modules/fyntour/shop.php?langcode=de

Ansonsten kannst du auch hier noch vieles nachlesen.
http://www.fyn.dk/modules/fsArticle/index.php?articleid=14124

Viel Spass auf meinem Lieblingsfleckchen Erde...und schreib mal wie es war.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Tisie (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Mathias,





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Der Möre Silda ist ein Klassiker...auch auf Fyn
> Damit geht eigentlich immer was.


na dann werde ich mal ein paar davon kaufen.





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Dämmerung bzw. die Nacht würde ich allerdings dunkle Kompakte Köder verwenden.


Dafür habe ich letztens ein paar kleine, kompakte Küstenwobbler in schwarz und braun/glitter gekauft ("Spöket" von Falkfish, 6cm/10g). Das 18g Modell erschien mir bei gleicher Ködergröße zu schwer für die oberflächennahe Fischerei. Im Sommer sollen ja eher kleine Köder angesagt sein ... oder doch besser noch welche in 8cm/18g mitnehmen? Ich werde mich auch mal nach dem 20g Gladsax Fiske in schwarz oder schwarz/kupfer umschauen.





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Gummifische fangen eher selten Meerforellen, warum weiss ich auch nicht, hab es aber auch noch nie probiert.


Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, wird im Meer vom Strand aus kaum mit Gummi gefischt ... die Frage ist nur warum. Weil niemand die ausgetretenen Pfade (Blinker, Wobbler, Fliege) verlassen will oder weil Gummi wirklich nicht fängt? Beim Bootsangeln sind Twister und Shads schon recht verbreitet und sehr fängig ... warum soll das nicht auch vom Strand aus funktionieren? Im Süßwasser klappt's ja auch ... ich werde das einfach mal ausprobieren 


			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir zur Vorbereitung sehr empfehlen dieses Buch zu bestellen. Hervorragende Beschreibung der Anfahrtswege, Schongebiete etc. auch Luftbilder sind drinn.


Ich habe den älteren MeeFo-Guide ohne Luftaufnahmen und den Führer von der Rapsbande. Bringen die Luftaufnahmen im neuen Heft so viel?





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass auf meinem Lieblingsfleckchen Erde...und schreib mal wie es war.


Danke, Spaß haben wir ganz sicher und irgendwas werde ich schon anleinen ... einen Bericht gibt's dann auch, versprochen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Der Spöket ist auch super !!! 
Wenn du den alten Mefoguide hast dann brauchst du den neuen nicht.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Tisie (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Der Spöket ist auch super !!!
> Wenn du den alten Mefoguide hast dann brauchst du den neuen nicht.


Alles klar, vielen Dank und schönes Wochenende!

Matthias


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hi Tisie,
nach meinen Erfahrung ist es der 18 gr. Spöket
der gut funktioniert und in den meisten Köderkisten liegt.

Über Erfahrungsberichte mit dem 10 gr. würde mich freuen. #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Tisie (6. August 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Gernot,





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tisie,
> nach meinen Erfahrung ist es der 18 gr. Spöket
> der gut funktioniert und in den meisten Köderkisten liegt.
> 
> Über Erfahrungsberichte mit dem 10 gr. würde mich freuen. #c


Das 18g Modell hatten die leider nicht mehr in schwarz, aber in 10g geht der sicher auch schon gut ab, ist ja sehr kompakt. Heute in einer Woche begutachte ich schon die fünsichen Hoheitsgewässer ... ich werde berichten  #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (1. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo,

so, wir sind letzten Samstag wieder gelandet ... der Urlaub war sehr schön, tolle Insel, super Haus, prima Wetter (von 14 Tagen 10 Tage Strandwetter) und ein paar Fischlein sind auch hängengeblieben (3 Hornhechte, 3 Dorsche und 6 Meerforellen), wobei die Meeforellen untermaßig bzw. die gerade so maßigen bereits angefärbt waren. Die nächtliche Oberflächenfischerei an den tiefen Sommerstellen mit viel Strömung (Røjle Klint, Kasmose Skov, Strib, Gals Klint, ...) hat nicht viel gebracht (ein kleiner Dorsch), auch am frühen Morgen war da kaum was zu machen (außer einem Hornhecht).

Letztendlich habe ich am flachen Sandstrand direkt vor unserem Ferienhaus in Vejlby Fed am besten gefangen (alle MeeFos, zwei Hornies). In der Baring Vig kann man wie hier bereits berichtet gut auf der letzten Sandbank vorm tiefen Wasser fischen, allerdings kommt man bei Fluthöchststand nicht durch die letzte Rinne - wirklich nicht!!! Zumindest nicht mit meinen bescheidenen 188cm und mit trockener Unterwäsche, ich hab's probiert 

Ich habe dort morgens meist von 5-8Uhr gefischt, anfangs mit Garnelenimitationen, später aber mit Streamer, da alles voller Sandaale und kleiner Hornhechte war. Allerdings war meine Reichweite mit der Fliege - bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehend - recht eingeschränkt. Am Meer merkt man erstmal, WIE schlecht man eigentlich werfen kann :-\ ... so habe ich die letzten Tage mit der Spinnrute gefischt, zumal ich damit das Verhalten der Beutefische (die sind sehr zügig geschwommen) meiner Meinung nach besser imtieren und im wirklich "heißen Bereich" weiter draußen (wo das Wasser dunkler wurde) fischen konnte. Dabei war ein schlanker Wobbler von Kinetic(???) in grün-silber und 12g am erfolgreichsten. Der berüchtigte Spöket-Wobbler läßt sich hervorragend werfen, auch in der 10g Version klappt das mit 22er Schnur noch prima, aber gefangen habe ich darauf nichts.

Auf Dorsch habe ich es gezielt in Strib und Gals Klint probiert. Ich habe mit dem ProfiBlinker Attractor in Gr. E (10cm) und Gewichten bis 40g gefischt. Aber an Tagen mit kräftiger Strömung war selbst das aussichtslos. Am besten lief es bei nicht so starker Strömung mit max. 25g, die beste Farbe war karauschen-beige. Von mehreren Bissen (wahrscheinlich Mini-Dorsche) konnte ich zwei maßige Fische landen, die den Gummifisch aber voll inhaliert hatten. Mit ihren knapp 40cm durften die beiden aber auch wieder schwimmen  ... weitere Fische gingen beim einkurbeln an der Kante zwischen Tang und Steinen verloren (ausgeschlitzt).

Fazit: Für einen Familienurlaub im Sommer und meine ersten "MeeFo-Gehversuche" kann ich sicher sehr zufrieden sein. Trotzdem hätte ich schon gerne eine der größeren gesichteten MeeFos ans Band bekommen ... das MeeFo-Fieber ist jedenfalls in seiner schlimmsten Form bei mir ausgebrochen und ich könnte mich schon wieder in die Ostsee stellen. FliFi-technisch werde ich noch viel üben müssen, bis ich die Werferei so drauf habe, wie die zwei Dänen, wo mir beim Zuschauen echt die Kinnlade runterging. Aber das ist ein schöner Ansporn und zukünftig bleibt die Spinnrute dann sicher öfter im Auto, im Ferienhaus oder gar ganz zu Hause 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Matthias

Freut mich total das dir der Urlaub auf Fünen gefallen hat.
Die Baering Vig wird oft unterschätzt und ist so Menschenleer und doch so fischreich. Ich hätte dir eine richtig dicke Mefo gewünscht...du solltest das Gebiet mal von Spätherbst bis Frühjahr abfischen...allein das was du an Fischbewegungen siehst bringt dich zur Verfzweiflung. Und dann Kontakte ohne Ende.
Deine Erfahrungen decken sich genau mit meinen. Bei Hochwasser habe ich immer mit der Spinnrute gefischt, und bei Niedrigwasser mit der Fliegenrute. So konnte ich immer genau den ersten Seegrasgürtel erreichen. Da jagen die Silbertorpedo´s eigentlich immer. Und weil man immer so schön bequem auf der Sandbank entlangwaten kann macht das Fischen dort verdammt viel Spass und ist super entspannend. 
Ich denke das der Großteil der Forellen der Bäche Skelbaeck, Stora, Pavebaek und Aulby Mollea in der Baering Vig leben und ständig in diesem recht überschauberen Gebiet auf Jagd gehen. Dadurch das die Aufstiegsgewässer sehr kurz und schmal sind steigen die Fische erst sehr spät auf und sehr früh wieder ab. Häufig werden aus diesem Grund auch viele Gefärbte Forellen im Meer gefangen da die Verfärbungsphase schon im Salzwasser beginnt.
Ich muss da unbedingt auch wieder hin...Danke für´s Appetit machen
Vielleicht laufen wir uns da ja mal zufällig über´n Weg...

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Hallo Mathias,

ja, der Urlaub war wirklich schön und eine Woche im Frühjahr ist schon fest eingeplant  ... wann ist denn eine gute Zeit in der Gegend? Ein Bekannter von mir fängt in der Ecke um Kolding immer schon recht zeitig im Jahr (Februar - März).

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ace (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Ich würde im März fahren...je früher desto besser...die Bucht erwärmt sich sehr schnell.
Einmal war ich im Oktober da...war auch super.


----------



## Tisie (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tisie,
> 
> klasse Bericht, wenn du jetzt noch Bilder hättest......#6


Danke! Ja, Bilder habe ich natürlich, aber nichts besonderes und keine Fischpornos  ... ich bin seit dem Urlaub noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Bilder auf den Rechner zu ziehen. Bin voll im Streß hier und schon wieder urlaubsreif  :c ... kann man die Bilder hier einfach reinstellen oder müssen die Bilder im Web liegen, um sie in einem Beitrag einzubinden?  |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Speicherplatz im Web benötigst du nicht soweit ich weis, ich hänge meine Bilder einfach den Postings an.


OK, dann probiere ich das einfach mal mit einem älteren Bild ... mal schauen, ob's funzt?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (7. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Jo, das war easy ... allerdings sind knapp 100kb pro Bild auch nicht sooo doll. Mal schauen, ob ich es diese Woche noch schaffe mit den Bildern, ansonsten dann im Laufe nächster Woche irgendwann.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (30. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

So, hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber besser spät als nie ... hier nun ein paar Fotos:

Teil 1: Sonnenaufgang am Meer


----------



## Tisie (30. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Teil 2: Große, kleine und ganz kleine Meeresbewohner


----------



## Tisie (30. September 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*

Teil 3: Krabbe beim Frühstück und mit meiner Tochter in Strib ...


----------



## Tisie (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fünen im August*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Super Bilder, was war denn mit dem Tümmler wurde der zuückgesetzt?
> 
> He-he die Forelle neben deinem Stiefel...


Danke! Der Tümmler wurde natürlich zurückgesetzt und die Forelle wollte einfach nicht wegschwimmen. Ich habe die mehrmals mit dem Fuß angestubbst, aber die ist immer nur eine Runde um mich herum geschwommen und hat sich wieder neben meinen Fuß gestellt ... die mochte mich anscheinend 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

